# Audessey through toslink vs hdmi



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just bought a Denon 1611 but my HDMI cable is still in the process of being shipped to me. I am using an optical toslink cable to connect my ps3 to the receiver. I am thinking about running Audessey with the toslink connection and then switch to HDMI without recalibrating Audessey. Would I get different results if I calibrate with a HDMI cable? Or would it yield the same setting results, whether it is HDMI or toslink?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Why would there be any difference? The Audyssey setup and eq is downstream from any and all inputs. You can run the calibration without any inputs connected and it will work with whatever you plug in (except analog).

Kal


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!

I was just wondering since it seems like every little thing changed can change the outcome setting of the Audessey calibration.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

As Kal stated, the only changes that will affect Audyssey are changes in speaker positions or settings (such as subwoofer phase/gain/crossover).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, there will be NO difference in results between the 2.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*The only reason for a difference would be in the players output levels, that said it would only be a matter of changing the volume level to compensate but that would not effect the audessey calibration.*

actually I take that back, there shouldn't be output level differences since both are digital connections. I was thinking more of analog vs digital, sorry bout that.


----------

